# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  EMPIRE STATE

## helatros68

Το εκπαιδευτικο Empire State κατα την επισκεψη του στον Πειραια στις 7.6.2006

empire state 1.jpg

empire stare 2.jpg

----------


## Leo

Βαπόραρος... σκαρί, πλώρη, αναλογία ακομμοδεσίου, μπίγες, πρύμη!!!... Όλη η ομορφιά σε δυό φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε helatros68!!
Πήγαινα άνετα ένα ταξίδι χειμώνα Γιβραλτάρ - Νόρφοκ και τόξο... παρέα
με μια φωτογραφική και μια κάμερα!

----------


## mastrokostas

Μερικά στοιχεία  του πλοίου please .Οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουμε αν είναι Αμερικάνικο η Πακιστανικο  .

----------


## helatros68

Ορισμενα βασικα χαρακτηριστικα του πλοιου υπαρχουν στον παρακατω συνδεσμο
http://www.hazegray.org/worldnav/usa/train.htm

----------


## Apostolos

Το Βαπόρι αύριο στον Πειραιά!

----------


## BULKERMAN

Και Σάββατο πρωί στην ¶νδρο!! :Very Happy:

----------


## BULKERMAN

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#!/...318652&index=1

----------


## sv1xv

Τι έγινε, εδώ στην Ακτή Μιαούλη δεν βλέπω κάτι, μήπως ακυρώθηκε η άφιξη?

----------


## DimitrisT

To AIS του πλοίου είναι ανοιχτό  :Wink:

----------


## minoan7

Σήμερα το πρωί 6:30

es1.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι εντυπωσιακό τούτο το παλιό σκαρί ,και έχει οργώσει αρκετές θάλασσες φαντάζομαι !
Για τους φίλους μου Leo και Παναγιώτη !! 
IMG_0559.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Και καπως....... αλλιως !!!

IMG_0555a.jpg

----------

